# lab block feeders



## will47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone make a powder coated wire lab block feeder like the ones Fern used to make before they went under / got bought out? Or does anyone know of an organization or business that still has stock of the Fern ones?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

mhmm, do you have an example of a fern feeder? is it like an auto-feeder? if so, i'm not sure why you want one exactly. rats do just fine eating out of bowls and such. i got a bowl from the bird cage aisle that attaches to the bars of their cage so it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I don't even bother with a dish- I just hand my girls each a lab block or two every time I put them back in the cage (which makes about 6 blocks a day) and they go stash them in their corner. I used to use a dish, but they all just got stashed, so this is easier- they get a reward/distraction when I need to shut them in, and I have one less thing to clean.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm with CaptainFlow on this one... a majority of my rats prefer to stash the food so no matter how often I would go in to gather up their leftovers... they would rapidly empty the bowl & stash it again. I have worked out their intake to nearly a science... I only offer what they will eat & offer very little to stash since my fear is that it would be soiled & be wasted. 

I only have one rat that uses a bowl. I had him his block like I do with the rest & he runs to his bowl & places the food in that & comes back to see what else is being offered.


----------



## will47 (Mar 2, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> mhmm, do you have an example of a fern feeder? is it like an auto-feeder? if so, i'm not sure why you want one exactly. rats do just fine eating out of bowls and such. i got a bowl from the bird cage aisle that attaches to the bars of their cage so it doesn't go anywhere.


I don't know if I have a picture of it still... if I did, it would be hard to scan. Anyway, it is a powder coated wire basket with a solid metal top. Lab blocks go inside, and the rats pull them out through the wire, or chew off bits. It works really well, and reduces the amount of hoarding, plus totally eliminates the rats dumping stuff in their food bowl, so you waste less food. You may be skeptical, but I used to have one, and they seriously are great.

Socal RMCA used to sell them, but doesn't have any more. Here's a review, though.
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/feederbaskets.htm


----------



## will47 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's an example of what I'm talking about:









ps - I'm talking to a cage manufacturer about possibly bringing this idea back. If anyone is interested in hearing from me if / when he makes some, PM me with your email address, and I'll try to organize something. That would help me gauge demand.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I actually have some of those feeders from some Fern cages that were donated (extra feeders came with them). I don't use them right now, but they are nice. We've also had luck with Suet containers for guinea pig hay holders, I wonder if they'd work for lab blocks, too.

As you said, they actually DO help with hording... Especially if they're previously neglected rats who weren't always fed. They feel better having food around, and don't feel te need to "stock pile" as much. Of course, all rats may hoard regardless of past, but...

I'm always interested in supplies, either for myself or adopters, so please keep us all updated? Good luck!


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

please add me to list about feeders. I'm also looking for the fern feeders.

Sharonkay
[email protected]


----------



## will47 (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't heard back from the manufacturer I wrote yet about making a new one, however I did get one (not even used) off of Kimmiekins, and took a few pictures...

It's the big model, so it's GIANT, but it looks great... I'll try to post some action shots if we put it in the cage.


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

where can I buy one?


----------



## will47 (Mar 2, 2008)

fishcube said:


> where can I buy one?


See above.... right now, there's no one making them, so you'd have to find someone who has some extras kicking around. I'm working on getting a cage manufacturer to make one; if I have any success, I'll post here.


----------



## Grumblelocks (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi there! Just wanted to give you the heads up that the Lab block feeders are alive and well and available now thru Martin's Cages in black powder coat. They do not have solid tops (those are a possibility as a custom addition) and you will not find them listed on the website, the basket measures approx. 4 1/2" wide x 3" deep x 7" high and has a flip top wire lid.. Email Diane at [email protected] and let her know that your looking for the baskets. They are 10.00 but you'll need to give her your location so she can give you the total cost plus shipping.

Take care!


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, though I would really like to have one in something other then black. Reason I didnt go with one of their cages. If you'd like to see diffrent color of cages and lab block feeders. I've talked with them about the cages, but said they need to send in many cages to be powder coated. If they hear from other people about more colors, they may just start offering them.


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone know of any other sources for the lab block feeders? 
Would prefer one with solid top.


----------



## Nassik (Apr 4, 2008)

Thus far, Martin's is the only company that I know of that curently makes this type of feeder basket. As was noted, though, there isn't a solid top or back to it... yet. Intrigued by the idea I e-mailed Martin's to inquire about this feeder. I got the following response...

"We do have a rodent block basket. Our basket doesn't have a solid top or back to it. It's all wire and sells for $ 10.00. Skip is working with a sheet metal company on some solid material. We're hoping to be able to add a solid top to our basket. This may take a little time though. If you're interested in a wire basket we'd be happy to help you now. You're also welcome to check back later if you'd like. The cost of a basket with a solid top would be a little bit more. We'll need to purchase the sheet metal and have it powder coated before adding it to our baskets."

Martin's is good company and I think that it'll be worth the wait. This type of feeder basket is intriguing and so I'll wait for Martin's to release their completed version.


----------



## fishcube (Mar 3, 2008)

if they are going to do a solid top why not a solid back also?


----------



## Nassik (Apr 4, 2008)

They probably could add a solid back easily enough. A quick e-mail to Martin's would probably bring it to their attention. A solid back could cut down on any possible dust from the lab blocks. It'll add to the cost, as they'll say, but it makes sense.

I've e-mailed Martin's about this and so I'll see what response I get.


----------



## Nassik (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the following response from Martin's Cages in regards to a solid back for the feeder...


"Yes, Skip is looking into the solid pieces ( back, too). Having the back solid will be helpful with tabs to place on the cage easier than using the plastic wire ties like we do now.

Hopefully he'll be able to make progress on this project very soon. On his way home from Ohio after just finishing a huge rabbit show. It's been a hectic two weeks but it's finally over."


And so that answers that question. The feeder basket will eventually be like the original one that Fern released. All we have to do is wait for it to be completed.


----------



## kendall2 (Sep 8, 2021)

I have two of the original Fern metal lab block food dispensers with the solid lids. One small and one large one. If anyone is interested in buying them, let me know.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

kendall2 said:


> I have two of the original Fern metal lab block food dispensers with the solid lids. One small and one large one. If anyone is interested in buying them, let me know.


The last post in this thread was over 13 years ago...


----------



## kendall2 (Sep 8, 2021)

I saw that but the last two posts were today, Lol.


----------

